# Pregnant cat needs help please



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

I don't know if anyone out there can help us we have a cat well she is still a kitten size been clearly dumped and appers to be pregnant, needing a safe new home . she came around about 2 weks ago and she is very friendly I have rung around every where local and nobody can help as they are all over run I have 2 cats and really can not aford anymore if anyone could take her on or give some advice it would be so helpful thankyou for reading x Melinda


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

have you tried kelly-joy at animal lifeline, she may be able to help you.
if not post again, im sure somebody will take her in. sadly im too far away from you otherwise i would have her.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you get her to the vet to see if her pregnancy is early enough to be terminated and have her neutered at the same time?

Also try Kelly Joy who has lots of contacts.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

mellie said:


> I don't know if anyone out there can help us we have a cat well she is still a kitten size been clearly dumped and appers to be pregnant, needing a safe new home . she came around about 2 weks ago and she is very friendly I have rung around every where local and nobody can help as they are all over run I have 2 cats and really can not aford anymore if anyone could take her on or give some advice it would be so helpful thankyou for reading x Melinda


"Appears" to be pregnant? Do we know if she is, poor baby? I am in west London, but could meet someone halfway if she really is due to produce a litter as it is too cold to leave her to her own devices. Why don't people get their cats (male AND female) sorted? It seems to me that every year this problem gets worse despite the fact that there is FREE neutering for those on a low income. Really, they don't ask too many questions, it is not intrusive as they are more concerned about the cat's welfare.


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

Thankyou so much for replying our local cat rescue lady has offerd her vets and offered to pay to check if she is pregnant which is so kind of her , i would be prepared to travel anywhere to see such a beautifull animal given love and care x and I have to call her wednesday to see if she has space and will call her vet to check for pregnancy they say they will terminate pregnancy and spay her if needs be , yes she should be spayed but at the presant she needs a loving home I am feeding her behind my husbands back but her need is greater than his ! If I had the money to take care of her properly I would but very sadly I dont three children 2 cats 1 rabbit 1 hamster and 1 fish is all i can manage x thankyou animal lovers xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

please keep us posted. xx


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

I will keep you posted my hubby has taken my younger two to watch fireworks and our oldest cat is in my bedroom our youngest cat is in my sons room and the little stray is here with me in our lounge !!! hubby would go nuts ! tough she needs us !! love that is !!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

could always lock hubby out for the night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if ceawood could help? Is she south or east sussex? Is that close, to Brits? Tho she may have a new dog and a new foster cat, and I think hasn't been on for a while.


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

East Sussex. It's almost the width of the country away. A fair percentage of our tiny country


----------

